# Arrow Recommendations



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

As season has come to a close this year, i'm going to start getting prepared for next season. I was unhappy with how much penetration my arrows got this year. Shooting GT Velocity XT's 400's. Shot several hogs of all sizes and a doe. Did not get one pass through. I know these arrow are light. I shot a variety of broadheads including, 2 blade rage, muzzy phantom mx-4 and magnus 2 blades.
I'm looking at going a little heavier next year and have been looking at either Easton Bloodrunners or Easton Axis.
What are y'alls thoughts?
I'm shooting a Matthews DXT at around 65# with a 26" draw.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

When I shoot hogs, I am not looking for speed, I am looking for mass in an arrow and a cut on contact broad head - not a open on contact type (rage, swacker, etc.). You want as much energy going into the animal immediately, and none for opening the blades. Rages and swackers are great on deer,but not hogs! I personally shoot GT5575XT HD 5575, 28", 100 gr. swacker with great results on deer, but move up to GT7595XT and 125 gr. fixed blade broad head for hogs. My sons and I practice with both arrows on the same session so we can get the feel of how the heavier arrow is flying at certain yardages.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree with the good tip xt's and I use 4 blade slick tricks. The buck in my avatar was shot at 20 yds hard quartering away. Arrow went in last rib and came out his shoulder. For penetration gotta go with fixed blades.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I shoot Carbon Express arrows because they are some of the heaviest of the carbons. I think my Heritage ones are about 12 grains per inch. I often add brass weight to the back of the insert as well. 

As stated above, the best best way to increase penetration is to shoot a two blade cut on contact head, and a heavy arrow.


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

Easton Axis all day long. Cant beat em. 340/9.5gpi


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Easton axis fmj's


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Hmm, I shoot an 8.00 gpi arrow and never have any issues with passing through. Didn't even when I shot 7.3 gpi. And my draw weight/length are almost same as yours. Always shoot Slick Trick heads.

Prefer Carbon Express but there are lots of good arrows out there.


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just purchased some slick tricks and going to get them dialed in. Hopefully shoot some hogs in the off season and get ready for October.

Thanks,
J


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If you can find some Razor Tricks, they are awesome on hogs. And they will shoot exactly like the Slick Tricks


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

I will give them a try.
I just saw some at Bass Pro on Sunday but didn't pick any up. I will get some next time.
Thanks TX


----------

